# Cash Paid - Gear Wanted! (With Pictures)



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 5, 2020)

Like many of you I have more projects than I can keep up with, sometimes more wanted listings than I can keep up with as well. 
I am going to attempt to consolidate those particular objects that I can show clear images of to this thread so that I may refer back to it regularly during trade negotiations as well as do a better job keeping the list updated with pieces I find and then new pieces I'm looking for. 

Please feel free to reach out to me if you happen to have anything listed in this thread, I have $ and gear to trade with if thats what it takes.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 5, 2020)

I will try to keep individual items to their own posts in the thread to keep track - First up:

- Non-drive side Eclipse crank arm, a variation of a cotter pinned arm.
*Please note the distinct recessed back cast form visible on the back of the drive-side arm, the non drive will share this feature.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 5, 2020)

I have a chainwheel for use with a Brown roller sprocket and chain- I would love to pair the chainwheel with that appropriate gear if it exists in the wild.
*I should mention my intention would be just to build a  desktop reference drivetrain, akin to the 1970's tabletop drivetrains you saw in bikeshop showing the derailleur and drive mechanism of old Schwinn bicycles.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 6, 2020)

MILE high order - I have (possibly the last surviving?) Speeder 2 speed bicycle that is missing nearly all of its vital planetary shifting hardware. 
For reference this bike was in the Schwinn family museum and retains their original tags- 

I have consulted some of the finest machinists in the field of antique bicycle restoration and they have all shook their heads. 
I have done a great deal of research, digging through every avenue I could conceive to find closeup perspectives as well as vital theoretical information. 
Sadly the patent is of no help as the hardware was designed to be used in multiple applications and derived from an English patent. 

I have managed to find some excellent perspective images, much more than I had when I started anyway. 

If you have ANYTHING that may correspond to this project, please reach out.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 6, 2020)

*edit* Project n/a


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 8, 2020)

I am fortunate to have 5 / 6 of these funky stubby little pedals on my ca. 1897 Tribune Triplet but for the life of me I can't recall ever seeing such a pedal in literature or "in the flesh" before. 

the tread is quite narrow, I have never seen this style block used prior to the turn of the 20th century so my instinct is the blocks were replaced at some point with whatever was available but who can say for sure? 

While not "factory" correct hardware I believe this bike sports a great deal of the original riding team preference / personalization and that is the vision I would like to work towards putting together. 

I was fortunate enough to find a collapsed rear wheel / 40h oversized barrel hub courtesy of a friend and caber of which he is going to modify the axle to fit the crazy narrow dropouts on this frame. I really look forward to seeing it at least partially upright and "complete"- I'll get it there. 

Dreaming of finding the long lost 6th pedal to work towards completing this behemoth just in case anyone has such a solo in their stash.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 9, 2020)

Next up -
Looking for the removable top tube bar for the captain of this Stormer combination tandem.
Tall order, if I can't find it after a while I will attempt to fabricate something but figured it was worth a try asking the community!

For reference, I do not own rights to this image obviously. 
Attached is an illustration of the Stormer Model 9 showing the top tube I'm hunting floating above the illustrated tandem.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 19, 2020)

WANTED: 
D&J crank hanger for tandem - shown second from the right in this image. 
The tandem I am working on uses an eccentric captain which is intact and a fixed position dual cog stoker crank which is missing.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 26, 2020)

Merry Christmas addition edition ! 

I have an early men's Hibbard racer that is missing its badge. It is a crusty project but one I would love to see "whole" again - 
This is an image of a badge I once owned for a comparable period "Lady Hibbard" -
I believe the badge I need is the same general shape and form but would read just "The Hibbard" with the bald eagle illustration beneath.


----------

